# Malaysian trumpet snails keep crawling up to the top of the tank glass



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quite normal, especially at night. My MTS always crawled up to the surface of the water at night.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

They are acclimating. You mentioned you purchased them a few days ago, this is the biggest clue. They are trying to make it easier to breathe by going to where the most oxygen is (air is up). 

Be aware that this is also indicative of water quality issues. Often times MTS will crawl the glass when there is an ammonia or nitrite spike. They should settle down in a little while.

Also, when there's a water quality issue, you may see half burrow into the sand, and the other half climbing the glass.


This is all assuming they are doing this with the lights ON.

Because if lights are off, they're just looking for food!


----------



## eviltrain (Jun 13, 2010)

sometime when you happen to shake the tank, it might crawl up the side of the tank as well.


----------



## brian18gallon (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you have any floating plants? I've noticed that my MTS like to climb up the glass, grab some of my Duckweed, etc. and then sink back to the bottom with it.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

ahh..yes its happening when the lights are on..some are in the sand, some are on the plants and the rest of them are at the top of the glass.

i re adjusted the powerheads for more circulation, but i cant do much more about that without blowing my plants away. 
.....maybe i can add an air stone to bubble at night time...maybe that would help with the O2? ....i thought there was enough though,,the fish and shrimp seem to be happy


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

nope, no floating plants, just stem, moss, and ferns


----------

